# 2009 Annual CT NEMBA Fall Fiesta, 9/19



## Gremf (Sep 4, 2009)

New England Mountain Biking Association, CT Chapter will hold it's annual Fall Fiesta on Saturday, September 19th, at Gay City State Park
Registration starts @ 8:30 am*
Case Mtn Epic Ride departs at 9:30 am*
Intermediate & Beginner Rides at 10:30 am*
Annual Members Meeting - 1 PM
Lunch will be served
Raffle
* Rides are open to the public
Gay City location Map


----------

